# corkbark aquarium safe?



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

I was planning on using corkbark in my aquarium to hide my heaters and filters, thinking this would be a good idea, and making it look good at the same time.

Now i have read some people saying its ok and others saying its not a good idea at all.

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I, too, was inspired to use cork bark when setting up my planted tank almost two years ago. I had seen some photos of Dutch tanks from the 70's and constructed a cork bark wall in the back of my tank. It lasted about six months before the bark rotted from around the epoxy seal and floated to the surface. During its tenure, the wall was a magnet for all types of algae and I could never get the tank to stabilize....although it did look interesting. Since removing it, I no longer battle with algae and have more room for plants. I will not use cork bark again with any future tanks. Perhaps you could use a canister filter with in-line heater to cut down on the clutter in the tank.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

ya that dosn't sound to good. I don't really have the money for another canister. to bad.
maybe i will try styrofoam instead, think that would be any better?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

You say another cannister. So that'd make me thing you currently have one. You could run an inline heater there if desired.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

Muirner

thats a great idea! I never new about those before. 
The only concern i have with it is that i have always been told its best to have 2 heaters incase one malfunctions. Only haveing on canister that might be a problem. 
But I think i might get one anyways, it seams to be a better way of heating!

I still think i might use styrofoam to hide the intake and outtake of the filter though.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

If you want to hide the intake and discharge and money is no object, lilly pipes are your best friend. 

Inline heaters seem to be very popular around here.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

just to throw something else out there before this thread gets lost but the whole moss wall idea can be easily adapted into a shape that goes around things like filters etc. without needing to cover any part of the back. This can also be done with anubias nana, though that would definately get up there in price, especially if the tank is tall.


```
---------------------
|   |filter|  o  |  <-- filter an heater can go inside
|   |      |     |  <-- moss wall here.
|   ------      /
|              /
|             /
|------------/
|
|
```


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

I like that idea Andrew___ i think thats what i might do then.


----------

